# Lightroom won't recognize iPhone video



## kb2001 (Aug 2, 2018)

I want to import iPhone video to Lightroom, but it won't recognize it. People talk about iPhone video in LR, but nobody mentions how to convert the .mov file (iPhone) to something LR can read.

Do I have to break down and buy dedicated software that converts .mov files?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 2, 2018)

Lightroom should be able to read .mov files. I have one right in front of me and it plays fine. I'm not sure how I downloaded it, however. Maybe through sync with Lightroom Mobile, I don't remember. What happens exactly when you try? And are you sure it's .MOV, not the new HEIC format? Maybe you should start updating to 7.4.


----------



## kb2001 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thank you for replying, Johan! I think I solved my problem.

I was getting an error in LR saying I needed a special codec for LR to read a mov file. (I'm using the LR CC Desktop app) But this morning I updated the app in the Adobe Creative Cloud app, and it imports my mov files now beautifully!!


----------



## kb2001 (Aug 6, 2018)

Gaaaah! It's doing the same thing today. I'm getting an error message when I try to import the mov video I just shot with my iPhone: "Lightroom cannot read the video file. The codec needed to read it is missing or unavailable."

This happened last week, but after  I opened Adobe Creative Cloud and updated my LR Classic CC, I was able to import the file with no issue.

Now the issue is back! There are no updates for LR available now. I tried purging video cache (as another forum suggested), but that didn't help either. Many forums are saying people are getting success by just updating LR (like I did last week), but now the problem is back.

Any thoughts? Any solutions??

LR Classic CC on PC


----------



## LouieSherwin (Aug 7, 2018)

What is the video format that you are using on your iPhone? I am not sure if the new HEVC video format (IOS 11) is supported in LR. 

-louie


----------



## kb2001 (Aug 8, 2018)

The iPhone records in mov format. I found something online telling me to change the image format on my iPhone from "High Efficiency" to "Most Compatible" (Setting-->Camera-->Formats-->Most Compatible). That didn't help me with the video I had already recorded, though.

I got through to Adobe Customer Service, and they confirmed that Lightroom currently does not read the new HEVC video from the iPhone. The CS agent also directed me to change my image format in the phone to "Most Compatible." In the meantime, I opened the file in Premiere CC and saved it as an mp4, which I then opened in LR with no problem.

That agent had no explanation for why LR was able to open another mov file from my phone last week after I updated LR Classic CC in Adobe Creative Cloud.

FYI: I previously used www.movtomp4.com to successfully convert mov files to mp4, but they have a file size limit.

I got my video finished finally! If you're curious, here it is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BosebK9De4


----------

